# Here we go again



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glenn Roeder has just resigned.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Big Sam?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

damo said:


> Big Sam?


Gotta be nailed on. If it is that's a good moce for Newcastle.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

"Bobby Robson" :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Has he?

not heard that yet, if so not a good career move for him :?

plus Newcastle will be even more f****d if big Sam goes elsewhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Andy,

You need to give me a 'football in no more than 100 words' briefing next meet. I haven't a clue who any of these people are, who they play for etc etc etc!

Yours football numpty.

JC


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> "Bobby Robson" :lol: :lol: :roll:


Not funny he announced he has lung cancer today :?


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay, with Roeder gone, here's the script:

Big Sam takes over, Shepherd gives him a big transfer budget, buys some big name players who under achieve, Newcastle end up mid-table at the end of the season.

Sound familiar?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Not funny he announced he has lung cancer today :?


   

best England manager we've had in recent times, mind you he's battled cancer already but he is getting on a bit now :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TT_Broonster said:


> Okay, with Roeder gone, here's the script:
> 
> Big Sam takes over, Shepherd gives him a big transfer budget, buys some big name players who under achieve, Newcastle end up mid-table at the end of the season.
> 
> Sound familiar?


Very true we were after Parker and Emre well pleased we didn't get them now, especially for the ridiculous wages they're on. (which is clearly all they care about :evil

However we're in Europe - WOOT!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Glenn Roeder has just resigned.


I heard he was sacked...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Interesting one this. On the one hand I don't rate him as a manager and he looks like a rodent.

On the other, he has had shocking luck with injuries.

I think Freddie Shepherd is a spineless tw#t, he'd do anything to deflect criticism from himself.

I think Newcastle already have a top six squad, with a decent manager like Allardyce, who despite being bent is definitely a good manager and motivator, plus their best players fit they will do well next season.

They'll never fulfill their potential though while Shepherd is in charge. That man wouldn't know strategic thinking if it bit him on the nose.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

What a great pity, Glen was doing such a good job as well! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think Newcastle just need a manager that can spot a decent defender and buy him


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im a west ham fan and could never understand why, when Roeder became manager at Newcastle the fans were pleased about it.

Yes i know he used to play for Newcastle, but his managerial record is rubbish. Im suprised his lasted this long to be honest, amd your better off without him. As Jamie points out you need to buy a couple of decent defenders, with a bit of luck you might want Anton Ferdinand! :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > "Bobby Robson" :lol: :lol: :roll:
> ...


Sorry Andy! I didn't Know about Sir Bobby! 

How about "Alan Shearer" :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

M T Pickering said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > M T Pickering said:
> ...


Don't laugh. He's said on many occasions. "Maybe one day!" Sorry to hear about Bobby Robson, I hadn't heard that either.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

If Big Sam does go to Newcastle it will be interesting if he makes his team play the same style as Bolton did (I believe that they would) and how long the Newewcastle fans will put up with it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> If Big Sam does go to Newcastle it will be interesting if he makes his team play the same style as Bolton did (I believe that they would) and how long the Newewcastle fans will put up with it.


two seconds :evil: if that long.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > M T Pickering said:
> ...


No problem ,its the fifth time he been diagnosed with cancer of some sort or another :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im a west ham fan and could never understand why, when Roeder became manager at Newcastle the fans were pleased about it.
> 
> Yes i know he used to play for Newcastle, but his managerial record is rubbish. Im suprised his lasted this long to be honest, amd your better off without him. As Jamie points out you need to buy a couple of decent defenders, with a bit of luck you might want Anton Ferdinand! :wink:


Anton would be perfect for Newcastle...They do like a dodgy defender.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Im a west ham fan and could never understand why, when Roeder became manager at Newcastle the fans were pleased about it.
> ...


To be honest with the exception of our pie eatin Irish left back the defence isn't that bad ,the problem is total lack of protection from midfield.The midfield is a real problem ,Parker runs rings around himself,and Dyer is. The general consensus at the match on Saturday was nobody wanted big Sam but anything would be better than this.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I think Big Sam will be making a big mistake by joining Newcastle! I can't see him getting on with fat Freddie Shepherd and he will have no money to spend to bolster the squad unless they sell Owen.

How many managers have they gone through in recent years and why should it be any different for Sam? The majority of Newcastle supporters won't accept him for being a former Sunderland player and he still has the 'bungs' scandal which could raise its ugly head at any time.

A poisoned chalice for Big Sam if ever there was one!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> If Big Sam does go to Newcastle it will be interesting if he makes his team play the same style as Bolton did (I believe that they would) and how long the Newewcastle fans will put up with it.


For ages. when did Newcastle last finish above Bolton :?

He'll have cash to spend (wisely) and he'll motivate his players and get rid of the over paid wasters - he is a footballers' manager - If you get him? and it looks very likely you will - you should be dancing on the roof tops!


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

There are also some rumours up here that if our keeper (Artur Boruc) goes to a premiership team, then Shay Given will be coming back to Celtic.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

With the exception of our pie eatin Irish left back the defence isn't that bad

What about bramble who has been doing a very good impression of
premership defender for quite a few years now


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Maybe we can have Roeder at KeTTering Town :lol: seems like we are managerless again after losing the playoffs or is Gazza available again. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

towsertim said:


> There are also some rumours up here that if our keeper (Artur Boruc) goes to a premiership team, then Shay Given will be coming back to Celtic.


Always are


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> With the exception of our pie eatin Irish left back the defence isn't that bad
> 
> What about bramble who has been doing a very good impression of
> premership defender for quite a few years now


I wouldn't pick that carthorse to mow the garden ,Taylor,Ramage,Solano and someone who doesn't have seconds at every meal


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald, I'd take Artur Boruc over Shay any day of the week.

'Big Sam' is not the man for the job IMO. NFC deserve a far better manager than fat sam.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> For ages. when did Newcastle last finish above Bolton


A dangerous move, not checking your facts. We finished above Bolton last season and out of the last 6 years Bolton have finished above Newcastle twice. This season included.

Alardyce has done a very good job with Bolton, but I don't think he's the man for Newcastle, Freddy may have other idea's ofcourse and he's the one dishing out the jobs.

:?


----------

